# Pink spotting 10 weeks pregnant...im freaking out! Help



## MILF2011

This morning i have found that I have pink spotty when I wiped myself in the toilet which has been progressing through out the day. I do not have any abdominal pain or feel ill.

I have been to a&e and they are unable to give me an emergency scan until the morning. I am so afraid.

I've never had this in any of my previous pregnancies, and i am beside my self with worry and cant stop crying :(


----------



## Teaka31

Lots of women experience some type of bleeding in their first trimester. Try to stay positive ..and even though it is easier said than done; Put your feet up and relax :)

*hugs*


----------



## Bec27

I agree Hun, try to take some deep breaths, calm yourself down and think positively. I know it's scary but you won't know anything till the morning so you either fall to pieces and feel worse or try to be strong, distract yourself and don't give up hope. You said yourself you have no cramping which is a good sign. Wishing you all the best honey, really hoping and praying all is well with bubba. Remember that spotting is more common than people realise- even if you haven't experienced it before lots of others have and often all is well. Be strong :) x x x


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Im sure everything will be just fine, Ive read that it is totally normal to have spotting, like the others say, just try and be strong but I can only imagine how you feel.
Sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs

x


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi there ..

There are so many reasons for spotting/bleeding in pregnancy and it is quite normal esp in 1st trimester. Put your feet up and rest till u can get to have a scan. It could be happening for a number of reasons eg UTI or when your period would have been due. I know its hard but stress is not a good thing. Hope you get it all sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Braven05

I spotted pink at 7 weeks and all was fine...I had a good bleed last night with a clot...so I know how scared you are. Hopefully since you're not in a lot of pain and its not a full flow you're ok...I'll keep my fingers crossed. Its hard, but try to stay positive! Good luck!


----------



## MILF2011

Braven05 said:


> I spotted pink at 7 weeks and all was fine...I had a good bleed last night with a clot...so I know how scared you are. Hopefully since you're not in a lot of pain and its not a full flow you're ok...I'll keep my fingers crossed. Its hard, but try to stay positive! Good luck!



Thank you so much and good luck to you also. xx:hugs:


----------



## MILF2011

:hugs:Thank you all for you kind wishes and encouragement. I will try and get some sleep now and will update you tomorrow.

Thanks again ladies xxx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Good Morning 

I hope things have gone well 

xx


----------



## Bec27

Just to say I am thinking of you today honey and hope your scan goes well. Let us know how you get on :hugs: x x x


----------



## sarahchops86

hey honey I had spotting until third tri last time and 2 proper bleeds this time and everything is fine. Hope your scan goes great today!


----------



## MILF2011

oh wow!! what a day it has been. 

Me and the OH did not sleep a wink it has been so scary. We had the ultrasound this morning. I was impressed as it was external and i did not need to drink any fluids. 

It was quite an anxious and emotional moment as I lay there, i could no stop the tears. Lone behold our little bean had a very strong heart beat of 176bpm. The placenta is anterior of the baby and was also shown the blood stream flow. 

The reason behind the spotting is implantation debris which had been left behind.

The little bean was moving and bouncing about, its little arms and legs moving!!

OMG I am so happy and so pleased and feel so lucky. This is definately an experience that I will never forget and our little miracle is on its way :)

Thank you so much for your support ladiesxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Banana10

Hi MILF, I'm so so pleased to hear that everything is ok :) you an your OH must be over the moon, great news. Here's to Aug 15th! Xx


----------



## MILF2011

:)


----------



## Braven05

Yayyy....I also had a scan this morning showing baby and strong heartbeat so hooray for both of us! Spotting is soooo scary...lets hope neither one of us has to deal with this again for the rest of our pregnancies!


----------



## Banana10

Braven05 said:


> Yayyy....I also had a scan this morning showing baby and strong heartbeat so hooray for both of us! Spotting is soooo scary...lets hope neither one of us has to deal with this again for the rest of our pregnancies!

Great news too Braven, how very exciting!! Congrats to you and MILF xx


----------



## Bec27

Brilliant news hun, so happy for you that everything turned out ok x x x


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hey hun just checking in to see how you got on and was soo pleased for you when I read this ! Congrats hun

x


----------



## Teaka31

D'awwww congratulations to you both :) *hugs* I am so glad everything went well.


----------



## stephi85

Really glad everything went ok for you. I know how scary it scan be, i had exactly the same thing when i was 11 weeks, luckily i had my scan the next day, but the only advice the midwife could give me was to get some sleep! I didnt sleep a wink, but i felt so much better when i saw the baby wriggling around :) My placenta is pulling away from the uterus a little so it bled a little. 
I'm really glad everything is fine with you and the baby, good luck for the rest of your pregnancy :)


----------



## hope4bump

So glad you and baby are fine :)


----------



## MILF2011

MILF2011 said:


> This morning i have found that I have pink spotty when I wiped myself in the toilet which has been progressing through out the day. I do not have any abdominal pain or feel ill.
> 
> I have been to a&e and they are unable to give me an emergency scan until the morning. I am so afraid.
> 
> I've never had this in any of my previous pregnancies, and i am beside my self with worry and cant stop crying :(

My old blog from a fortnight ago, I hope this helps others...just incase you have the same happen xxx


----------

